# Dear global Nissan Skyline GTR fans.



## Shin (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi there,

I just wanted to introduce you the new website that is dedicated to all the global Nissan Skyline GTR fans.
The website is called "@R Global".
You can just be registered user of the website, and you can share passions with other GTR fans all over the world.

We are translating all the programs from Japanese to English, and sometimes Japanese appears on the website still.

Please visit the following link if you are interested in joining the "@R Global".

@R Global
@R GLOBAL - Nissan Skyline GTR Fan Community

@R Japan
@R｜スカイライン GT-R SNS

Please feel free to contact me if you have any queries.


----------

